# got me a hand-me-down



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

1988 ranger 680c 17ft with a 90 evinrude..salt free. my parents bought it new for 15thou. 6yrs ago my brother tore it down to paint and there it sat. got new wires and fuel line. motor turns over, has spark..must rebuild carb. and put back together..transom is tight. it doesnt look like a bass boat from the hull...wanna paint it white, no carpet. its getting a saltwater trolling motor and maybe a power pole...the hull doesnt have a scratch but there is a soft spot where he took the seat out and left the hole open, i can fix that...
the brothers got more interested in partying and little time in the water...


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

If want a Mini Kota 54 inch 24 volt 70AP in great shape I have one for sale at half the price of a new one. It is my back-up spare so it works very well. Rather have the money right now. 

Capt Mike


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

got the carb.'s soaking and rebuild kits. bought all new vacuum, fuel hoses, fuel pump, trim control module...gonna replace all bildge and well pumps and adding an extra bildge pump and outlet. replace a 3ft square in the front where the seat goes, the seat goes out. build a back casting deck with a seat cushion going across the back. with that it'll get a larger fuel tank. going to put drain holes in the dry bays. i'm looking for larger carburators. i've got 1 5/16 venturi's and i'm looking for 1 3/8....it's stamped on the front of the carb.'s. 
mainly want to bring this back to new condition before i make the changes. 
everybody keeps saying it looks like DNR..


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

5yrs of sittin'...

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s207.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid207.photobucket.com/albums/bb280/toddr64/VID00015.flv"></embed>

worked on it all weekend to get it to fire up...


.


----------

